# DIY co2 checker?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious if anyone knows of a way to make something to check co2 levels if you make a DIY yeast co2 setup?


Thanks.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Google is your friend. "DIY drop checker" shows tens/tons of options - including the posts written up by DarkBlade48 here and elsewhere. Include the word "solution" for an array of write ups on 4dKH solution recipes.


----------

